# IBM cumple 100 años de vida



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

El _gigante azul _cumple este año un siglo de vida porque, aunque desde finales del siglo XIX ya se puede considerar como una compañía en activo, fue en 1911 cuando se constituyó como tal después de la unión de otras dos empresas bajo el nombre CTR _(Computing Tabulating Recording Corporation)_, cambiando de denominación en 1924 con su actual nombre: *IBM* _(International Business Machines Corporation)_. Lo aparece a continuación es una película de aproximadamente media hora de duración, en inglés, titulada _*They Were There*_ _(Estaban allí)_ donde podremos disfrutar de algunos de los más descollantes momentos en la historia de este monstruo de la tecnología con palabras de antiguos empleados y responsables. Y, cómo no, un ingrediente especial viene a convertir a este pequeño documental en algo muy atractivo: la música es de* Philip Glass*.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

La veré con subtitulos... No siempre entiendo el ingles "geek"

Se agradece la info 1M+1M!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

.


----------



## mexdoomer (Ene 26, 2011)

estamos delante del centenario de una de las compañias mas grandes de computacion (si no me equivoco) la mas grande...
Vaya IBM esos tiempos (que a mi casi ni me tocó) de las viejas computadoras con MS-DOS y parecidos...
La entrañable pantalla monocromática
Se agradece el post... GRACIAS


----------



## amd56 (Feb 20, 2011)

En los tiempos cuando la IBM era la IBM poderosa.

Tuve la fortuna de trabajar en computacion en la era de los antiguos S34, que luego fue reemplazado por la maravilla del S36. Epoca en que los discos eran ridiculos pequeños en capacidad pero enormes en tamaño, eran unos monstruos como de 40 o 50 cm de diametro, casi como una rueda de motoneta y que tenian la increible memoria ram de, creo 4Mb u ocho, ya no recuerdo bien y que eran capaces de controlar decenas de estaciones de trabajo. Creo que los discos duros  eran de 40 Mb, imaginense para decenas de estaciones de trabajo. 

Encender uno de estos equipos implicaba un tiempo de varios minutos pues ejecutaba una rutina llamada IPL. Recuerdo que muchas veces necesitaban salas especialmente acondicionadas en temperatura, humedad y muy buenos estabilizadores de tension. Estos equipos costaban una barbaridad de dolares, ciento de miles, si mal no recuerdo.

Me acuerdo, ademas, y es aca donde se notaba la filosofia de IBM y sus estandares de excelencia era que cuando fallaba un equipo venian ingenieros, si, ingenieros de IBM a ver el problema y si necesitaban un repuesto se comunicaban a su central e inmediatamente mandaban un muchacho en moto con el repuesto. Aca viene lo increible, repuesto abierto de su empaque si no resolvia el problema y aunque estuviera nuevo, en perfectas condiciones, era desechado inmediatamente. Jamas se permitia volver a usarlo en otra maquina.

Eran los tiempos en que para trasladar uno de estos computadores habia que contratar una empresa especializada que venia con un camion con grua para poder mover esa mole y logico se contrataban todo tipo de seguros.

Era una maravilla trabajar con esos equipos, luego vino la maravilla que revoluciono y que fue la linea As 400 con diferentes capacidades. Aparecio el grabadosr de cinta incorporado. Los disketes seguian de 5 1/4, si no me equivoco y eran, creo de 256 Kb de capacidad o 128 (disculpen, mi memoria no es tan buena ya).  De los lenguajes utilizados por esta maquinas estaba el RPGII y el cobol.

La experiencia de trabajar en el edificio corporativa era unica, una seguridad digna del pentagono.

Bueno, eso puedo aportar.

Saludos

Conozcan el IBM S/34.







Me olvidaba contarles que con la aparicion del AS400 se revoluciono el software porque se introdujo el tema de "bases de datos relacionadas.

Conozcan el disco del S36






Esto fue  antes que saliera el Pc y antes que saliera el primer windows que era una cosa de locos.


----------

